
Ask HN: Technical Start for a Non-Technical Founder - need_advice
My technical co-founder and I have split ways.<p>As a non-technical founder, I decided to bring in a partner to take care of all things &#x27;tech&#x27;, while I dealt with Sales, Marketing &amp; Finance.  The startup was my idea. However, I believe my partner to have more experience, skills and guidance (FAANG), and guide me in the journey too.<p>However, I have always felt that my partner was not pulling his weight. With constant delays, not replying to emails, and or suddenly on vacation, and so on. I felt like I am chaperoning, rather than get more insights from my partner.<p>The app I am building is not complex. I even made a replica of the entire thing on MS-Excel.<p>I slowly found myself learning to code enough to design and build the front-end of the application.  Which I delivered to my co-founder to do the rest, and still we have not been able to deliver.<p>I guess to him, this was a side-project, and for me, I was passionate about bringing this to market as fast as possible, and truly believe that this solution is necessary to the world.<p>But the pivot to a sole founder, albeit exciting is a little scary. I always doubted if I would be able to do anything technical, and didn&#x27;t have the courage. But in the last 3 years, I have been able to surprise myself. I want to do this, and I will build this.<p>- Has anyone been in a similar situation? Can you please share your experience in coming back from this?<p>- I want to build a web app, no matter what. I am good with hacking about in HTML, CSS &amp; JS templates to create front-ends, but I have no idea what to do next about the back-end. According to my business logic at the moment, PWAs sound like a good choice - but I just want to get it to market - so is building something responsive enough?.<p>- Where should I start to make the back-end?<p>Any and every advice is much appreciated.<p>Thank you so much for your time in reading this.
======
vdaranyi
Hi! After two startups and a co-founder split, I have decided to try to go the
other way this time. No (initial) funding, organic growth, first finding
product-market fit and doing both technical and non-technical myself (one
person shop) - I am non-technical but have a technical streak. I have done in
the past a coding bootcamp (Fullstack in NY, highly recommended) but have not
really coded since then (four years ago). Recently, I decided to dive back in
and really enjoying the technical side of things. However, I realize it's not
the most efficient way to building a product or company - but I believe that
the issues investors and co-founders can create, besides the time to find and
convince the right ones, if you have a knack for the technical, it might be
the better and more peaceful choice - so far it is for me, let's see where I
get to. Given that I had some foundation in coding (though limited practice) I
felt diving into a few course before starting to build with the actual product
was very beneficial. I especially enjoyed the courses by Wes Bos (worth every
penny). I also spent a lot of time to explore what the right frameworks are.
It's one thing to build something you can click through. It's another thing to
build it in a way it can scale (including other developers coming in and
continuing from where you left of). Choosing the right tech stack feels like a
very important choice, the deeper I dig. I hope this is helpful. Good luck
with your journey!

------
verdverm
(will update more when at a desktop)

Several backed builder solutions, no/low code, or outsource

Started a private beta for own solution, email is in profile if interested.

~~~
need_advice
Hi. Thanks for the reply. I couldn't find an email. Will wait for your answer
when on desktop :).

